# Haywood County, NC Gorgeous Male (pics coming)



## sierrasunnkennels (Aug 1, 2007)

Zeke is a 5-year-old tan/black GSD, neutered and up to date on all vaccs. He and another dog were left at the vet’s office to be euthanized when their family split up in a bitter marital breakup - they did not or could not take the time to rehome them. Zeke remains boarded at the vet’s office; his Lab friend has been adopted. 


Zeke has vision impairment and was diagnosed two years ago with Chronic Superficial Keratitis (hardening of the cornea) and requires Cyclosporin drops daily to keep eyes moist. Estimate of cost is $10 per month. He has some peripheral vision and sees well enough to be mobile and quite active. 


Zeke is calm, obedient and loves people. He was raised around children and shows no signs of animal aggression, confirmed by a K9 trainer who evaluated him for us. He is very easy to control on lead. 


Please contact 828-316-9086 (Haywood County, NC) for more information about helping Zeke. The vet who has treated him since he was a puppy is available to answer any questions about Zeke’s vision. Transport assistance is possible. 


Zeke is running out of time and needs to find a new home and family where he will be loved and can give back his devotion and companionship.


----------



## sierrasunnkennels (Aug 1, 2007)

Here is a pic of him


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

Oh, my! He's handsome... I hope someone can help.


----------



## ncgsdmom (Jun 24, 2008)

Bump!


----------



## chinsNdobermans (Dec 18, 2008)

Now I remember why I stopped playing on this forum! All of these rescue dogs are so gorgeous...


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: chinsNdobermansNow I remember why I stopped playing on this forum! All of these rescue dogs are so gorgeous...


Yes..and why it is so sad to see them on the last days of their life.


----------



## sierrasunnkennels (Aug 1, 2007)

I know how you feel. It is hard for us to see them and not be able to help some of them.


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

This is an urgent situation. Zeke desparately needs help and placement.


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## K9Zeus (Mar 22, 2009)

Where in NC is this? Western part? I'm near Raleigh and could take him if someone could help with transport?


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

K9Zeus, welcome to the board! please don't be surprised or offended if people here who offer you help ask lots of questions (personal identifying info, vet references, possibly more). everyone here who has done rescue for awhile wants to make sure that where we help to send a dog is a safe place. thank you for wanting to rescue, there are so many dogs in need.


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

UPDATES?


----------

